# 1969 Triumph T120R- 650 motorcycle



## Nashman (Mar 24, 2021)

I took delivery of my 1969 Triumph T120R -650 Bonneville motorcycle. It came out of Manhasset, NY to a collector here in Winnipeg in April 2012. Stored indoors here in Wpg. for over 8 years, one short Highway run. Extensive work done and mountains of bills for work done by Classic Cycles Inc. in Orange, CA, in 2006-7 Chatten Cycle in Shadow Hills 2007-11, CA and Moores in Anaheim, CA. in 2007. Mileage reads 4079, but judging from all the work and bills, that can't be accurate.

It's a piece of history and almost time capsule mint restored. Yes, it ran perfect day one for a short ride, then the carbs leaked at the bowls a bit later, getting right on that. Day 2 ( yesterday) plugs fouling, miss firing, seems the ignition key switch is failing, loses spark, and all that follows, but got a short ride in before the problems. Good old Lucas wiring, Prince of Darkness.

The seller is an ace mechanic ( I'm not) so hopefully we'll get it sorted out soon. Spring weather is up and down, lots of gravel on the streets, so missing some riding time ( not here often to end of May) but




 can wait.


----------



## MantonSmith (Mar 24, 2021)

One of my favorites. Been kind of looking for a T150 trident again.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 24, 2021)

MantonSmith said:


> One of my favorites. Been kind of looking for a T150 trident again.



They are nice. I remember seeing a few back in the 70's. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Mar 24, 2021)

They handle so well.  Plus these old Triumphs look so cool. Congrats


----------



## wheelbender6 (Mar 24, 2021)

Love those big drum brakes with all those levers and vents.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 24, 2021)

wheelbender6 said:


> Love those big drum brakes with all those levers and vents.



Me too. No turn signals is neat as well, I have the hand signals down from years ago on bicycles and motorcycles. For safety sake they are good, but non stock, I will do without. The dual mirrors are a bit lame, but period correct. For safety I'll probably keep them.

I bought some really cool leather saddle bags I'll likely put on the bike and they will look good. I like to carry ( in this case an extra set of fresh spark plugs/wrench to start on my stash) a lock, maybe ( I just bought my 1st cell phone/albeit a flip, all I need as I'm not a cell phone fan/prefer to be under the radar) a cell, and on occasion a pint or 2 of a beer to share with a buddy, or a bag lunch with my gal. Driving a vintage bike with a sack bungied on the seat or a knapsack ( are those your school books in there sonny?) are a pain and look sad. I like a clean look, but sometimes you just need crap you can't put in pockets.


----------



## stoney (Mar 25, 2021)

Beautiful bike, congrats. Nice bikes to ride. Easy to handle and have some guts.


----------



## gben (Apr 5, 2021)

If someone sells a bike that has gasoline leaks and electrical problems then they are not an "ace" mechanic, nor is anyone else who has worked on the bike in the past or it would not have those problems. If a real mechanic works on a British bike then it runs and works period. 

   Also, the definition of a "time-capsule" is something that is original and not restored but in nice original condition. Original unrestored bikes are much harder to find that restored ones, which can be had any day of the week if you wallet is fat enough. 

   Good luck in the future.


----------



## Sven (Apr 5, 2021)

Beautiful bike.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 6, 2021)

gben said:


> If someone sells a bike that has gasoline leaks and electrical problems then they are not an "ace" mechanic, nor is anyone else who has worked on the bike in the past or it would not have those problems. If a real mechanic works on a British bike then it runs and works period.
> 
> Also, the definition of a "time-capsule" is something that is original and not restored but in nice original condition. Original unrestored bikes are much harder to find that restored ones, which can be had any day of the week if you wallet is fat enough.
> 
> Good luck in the future.



Ha!!  Good points.........but the bike sat in dry ( tank drained of gas) storage for 8 years, and started well and showed no signs of leaks ( they all drip a bit of oil from factory) when first gassed up after I got it home. It turns out the carbs were in need of some freshening up, hotter plugs ( no electric issues) and that has been accomplished by the seller no charge, doesn't leak a drop of gas from the carbs now.

Those Amal carbs were finicky when new and I may get a set of Mikuni carbs for better & more reliable performance. ( shelve the Amals to keep original parts/albeit it does have unoriginal electronic ignition) British bikes are known for many traits, coolness being one, finicky at times another. Vintage anything ( I've been driving vintage vehicles since 1975) needs tweaks and regular maintenance and a patient knowledgeable mechanic if the owner isn't. Those people are becoming hard to find in this throw away, lack of old school work ethic society. Shame.

I have many friends who are also collectors and generally need to spend time, money, and effort to enjoy their mechanical treasures. My term "time capsule" was a poor choice of words I'll admit. I should know better being a collector ( of many things) for over 40 years. Things that are mechanical ( take fluids and electrics) and sit untouched are usually worse off than something that is used. As far as a fat wallet, it can buy what it wants, just depends how FAT?

"Restored" is a loose term, much like "barn find." A correctly restored item holds a higher appreciation and value ( correct to how it was originally sold) than a poorly/incorrect resto.

What do you drive, or drove, still have or sold? Thanks for the good luck wish.  Bob


----------



## Upchuck79 (Apr 6, 2021)

Nice Bike - suggest you spot yourself some extra fuses in your saddle bags just in case Mr Murphy and Mr Lucas are along for a ride. Enjoy and be safe. Looks great without the turn signals!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 6, 2021)

Upchuck79 said:


> Nice Bike - suggest you spot yourself some extra fuses in your saddle bags just in case Mr Murphy and Mr Lucas are along for a ride. Enjoy and be safe. Looks great without the turn signals!



Thanks, good advice. Nothing cool about sitting at the roadside ( or middle of the lake!). Been there, done that with vintage rides.


----------



## Upchuck79 (Apr 6, 2021)

Vintage! Those are some nice toys Nashman!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 6, 2021)

Upchuck79 said:


> Vintage! Those are some nice toys Nashman!



Thanks. I've sold all but the '57 Nash convert., but stuff I've owned over the years. OODLES of bicycles ( still have most..ha!) and vintage toys, and the general antiques, signs juke box,



 coke machine ( dispenses cold beer) etc...etc..  You?


----------



## Nashman (Apr 7, 2021)

gben said:


> If someone sells a bike that has gasoline leaks and electrical problems then they are not an "ace" mechanic, nor is anyone else who has worked on the bike in the past or it would not have those problems. If a real mechanic works on a British bike then it runs and works period.
> 
> Also, the definition of a "time-capsule" is something that is original and not restored but in nice original condition. Original unrestored bikes are much harder to find that restored ones, which can be had any day of the week if you wallet is fat enough.
> 
> Good luck in the future.



Hey Friend,  Noticed your customized Norton on another thread. Cool wheels and it sounds like you know your stuff. I'm humbled by your knowledge and what sounds like more than advanced mechanical skills WAY beyond my abilities. I know my way around basic motor/electrical but the key word is "basic". My bicycle skills are better, but after 40 years I'm still learning new things. I looked back on my initial post and saw that I used the *almost* "time capsule" term/restoration together so I do in fact know the difference.  "Original" is a slippery slope to enter as once a nut or bolt has been replaced, it is no longer original. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## gben (Apr 7, 2021)

Nashman said:


> Hey Friend,  Noticed your customized Norton on another thread. Cool wheels



   What customized Norton ??? I never had a customized British bike ever, maybe you can link to what you are talking about.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 7, 2021)

gben said:


> What customized Norton ??? I never had a customized British bike ever, maybe you can link to what you are talking about.











						Norton 650SS | Antique Motorcycles
					

A 1962 Norton 650ss.  Upgrades include a two-leading-shoe backing plate in the front to help braking, a larger rear tail light to help safety, and a conversion to 12V electric system also for safety to make the lights brighter at night. All the numbers on this bike match the factory records, it...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Upchuck79 (Apr 8, 2021)

Nashman said:


> Thanks. I've sold all but the '57 Nash convert., but stuff I've owned over the years. OODLES of bicycles ( still have most..ha!) and vintage toys, and the general antiques, signs juke box,View attachment 1387224
> 
> coke machine ( dispenses cold beer) etc...etc..  You?
> 
> ...



Nashman - quite an impressive collection. Quite the eclectic 50's and 60's escape room you have created. I have a '69 eldorado similar to your '67 model that needs rebuilding if you are interested in a project car?


----------

